# Oh my gosh; we are getting a puppy!!!!



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, yes, I know! I have been searching for that retired female mini, and instead, we are getting a male rescue puppy! 

I read his description, and he just sounded right for our family. They approved our application right away. We won't be picking him up until next Saturday, to give us time to prepare.

I thought of the name Augustus, and we are going to call him "Auggie" the doggie. Since all of my pets end up with nicknames at some point, I thought his could be "Gus." 

I've attached his pictures, and here is his link on Petfinder:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Cincinnati, OH | LANDON

I have been reading a lot of stories about rescues, and I am just really wanting one. My daughter is thrilled beyond belief!

He is 6 months old, and said to be very smart, and started on housebreaking. Where is a good place to learn about clicker training? We will be attending puppy obedience classes as well.

Thank you, everyone for all of the good "poodle energy" you have sent our way! And for being so patient with me while I have been wanting a poodle so badly!

Yay!


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Skye,
I am SO excited for you! I know you have been waiting for a while, I am really happy your poodle found you! Can't wait to hear all the details. I am still without, so it will be a thrill to hear all about your little one.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay!!!! I am SO excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yay! I'm so happy for you and he looks like a happy boy. I can't wait until you get him home and we get to see all kinds of pictures of him.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I am so unbeliveably excited for you! Seriously, I can't tell you how happy I was when I saw your post title! I can't wait to see pictures as he grows! Isn't it funny how the right dog comes to us and isn't always what we thought we needed? My Dixie was that way.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> I am so unbeliveably excited for you! Seriously, I can't tell you how happy I was when I saw your post title! I can't wait to see pictures as he grows! Isn't it funny how the right dog comes to us and isn't always what we thought we needed? My Dixie was that way.


Yes, when I read his description, (especially the fact that he is being fostered in a home with small children, and loves them) I just thought, "this is it! This is the dog I have been waiting for!" Then, when I filled out the application, and they responded IMMEDIATELY, I was shocked, and so excited! 

Gonna go check out Dog Star Daily!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow congratulations!!  I was so excited when I read the title, I even gasped! That's amazing, I know you've been waiting for so long, I'm glad you found this little guy. He looks wonderful (and cute as a button!) Love the name, "Auggie!" Hehee, that's cute. 

Congrats again, I can't wait until you pick him up and we get to hear all about it!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Skye - about time!! Just kidding. He is absolutely adorable! I just knew when the right one came along for you it would feel "right". Little Auggie has no idea how lucky he is - can't wait for pictures next week!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations,he is a real cutie can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats Skye! I remember the feeling well when I knew I'd found the right puppy. Have you met little Auggie yet? What's his story?


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats! a new baby boy!!!!
He is a cutie too!
gonna be a long week waiting to see the homecoming pictures!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Amy I am soooooo excited for you and your family!!! I can't wait until you bring this little guy home and shower him with love!! 

hes adorable and I hope hes EVERYTHING and more then you could possibly have dreamed about!!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone, for your kind words! Oh, yes, we will be bombarding you all with pics soon!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He looks like a happy-go-lucky little guy. Congratulations! His coloring reminds me of Beau's when we got him at 6 mos; Beau was also cream with apricot highlights in the same places, but he seem to be getting whiter as time goes by.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> He looks like a happy-go-lucky little guy. Congratulations! His coloring reminds me of Beau's when we got him at 6 mos; Beau was also cream with apricot highlights in the same places, but he seem to be getting whiter as time goes by.


Really? Beau looks so white! I'm excited to see what colors he goes through! And, you got him at 6 months? What a coincidence! You can remind me what I have signed up for! LOL I can't wait. I'm ready.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

HOORAY!!! :dancing: HOORAY!!!

He is such a cute little guy. Waiting has got to be the hardest part. Congratulations on your puppy. He looks so adorable.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So Very Happy For you!!!!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah!!! One of my favorite poodles name is gus!!! love it!! Congrats!!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats!!! Yay for rescue poodle pups!! He's such a cutie! Hmm... next time I come up to Pittsburgh Kodi might have to come visit


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

WOOHOO!!!!! Seriously time to celebrate! A big congrats to you and your family. Auggie the doggie is adorable, and seems to be perfect. . . young, great with kids, a good size. . . I can't wait to see him grow up on the board. Congratulations!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So happy for you and your family. He sounds like a perfect for for all of you. Sweet little face! I'll be looking for pics after you get him home and settled in!_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That is so awesome!!! Major congrats! He sounds like a very special boy and just right for your family.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I know you have been looking for one and now you have found the dog you want! He looks like a happy little dog. 

Have you got your shopping list ready? Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new pup!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

i am happy for you too!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I forgot to add - my aunt had a dacschund named Auggie the Doggie!!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He's such a cutie! So excited for you. I cheered for you and your family when I saw the post. Loving the nickname Gus. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Skye said:


> Really? Beau looks so white! I'm excited to see what colors he goes through! And, you got him at 6 months? What a coincidence! You can remind me what I have signed up for! LOL I can't wait. I'm ready.


He does seem to photograph looking almost pure white, doesn't he? But in person, he's definitely a cream. I'm so excited for you! I think you waited almost as long for this puppy as my daughter, who we put off for nearly 10 years. 

You are going to love Gus to pieces, and if he's anything like Beau, he'll return the favor by converting many objects around your home into pieces, too.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

How fantastic! Amazing how they sometimes drop into your lap, regardless of planning. He looks gorgeous. Now the REAL shopping can commence.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations - so happy it is all happening for you. I am looking forward to the photos - and the naughty puppy stories!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> He does seem to photograph looking almost pure white, doesn't he? But in person, he's definitely a cream. I'm so excited for you! I think you waited almost as long for this puppy as my daughter, who we put off for nearly 10 years.
> 
> You are going to love Gus to pieces, and if he's anything like Beau, he'll return the favor by converting many objects around your home into pieces, too.


AHAHAHA!!!! This is hilarious!!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> Congrats!!! Yay for rescue poodle pups!! He's such a cutie! Hmm... next time I come up to Pittsburgh Kodi might have to come visit


CelticKitti, do you have family here? I'd love to meet you!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I forgot to add - my aunt had a dacschund named Auggie the Doggie!!!


Aw, sweet! You may remember, we had a long-haired dachshund before. I thought "Auggie" would be an easy one for the kiddos!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

What all do you know about this rescue? Their profile on Petfinder is very vague, no website just an email. They are charging a lot of money for "rescued" dogs and why is the fee $75 more for puppies? I can barley get a $20 adoption fee. Who is the other puppy with him? Whats his back story? Something about this is rubbing me that wrong way hwell:

Anyway, he is a cutie.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Purple Poodle said:


> What all do you know about this rescue? Their profile on Petfinder is very vague, no website just an email. They are charging a lot of money for "rescued" dogs and why is the fee $75 more for puppies? I can barley get a $20 adoption fee. Who is the other puppy with him? Whats his back story? Something about this is rubbing me that wrong way hwell:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, he is a cutie.


We will pick him up at the veterinarian's office where all his vetting is done:
Eastgate Animal Hospital - Home

This is the info on the rescue group:
Poodles Doodles And Friends

They work through this veterinary clinic. His sister was also available for adoption. 

I don't know much about his history. I am assuming he is a puppy mill surrender, or backyard breeder. I didn't find the fee especially high, since I have been looking at rescues for quite some time now. Most rescues I have seen are $200.00-$400.00. Most rescues operate on donations. I have found prices to be higher through rescue organizations than with shelters/humane society.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Skye said:


> We will pick him up at the veterinarian's office where all his vetting is done:
> Eastgate Animal Hospital - Home
> 
> This is the info on the rescue group:
> ...


I read their info on Petfinder  just looked fishy to me.

If I were you I would want to know where he came from and why he needs to be placed so you can foresee any future health concerns.

I guess I need to put a big fancy price on my rescues.hwell:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Purple Poodle said:


> I read their info on Petfinder  just looked fishy to me.
> 
> If I were you I would want to know where he came from and why he needs to be placed so you can foresee any future health concerns.
> 
> I guess I need to put a big fancy price on my rescues.hwell:


You bring up some valid points. We have a week before we are to pick him up. I have a friend that is VERY involved in rescues. Maybe she knows a way to be sure it is legit. And, I did call and email to get his history. Thank you!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Skye! He looks adorable. I don't think $375 is too much to pay, when I think what I've paid for my own puppies vet care and spaying/neutering. Best wishes for many happy years together.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Skye:

I'm absolutely DELIGHTED,
Before long you'll soon be united, 
With a poodle of your very own,
I know you'll giving him a loving home!
And he will bring you endless joy,
Landon/Augustus looks like a lovely boy!



You'll have to forgive my silly rhyme, I am renown for spewing them when I'm really excited, and I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo, congratulations and all good wishes for your poodle-dream-come-true!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Skye:
> 
> I'm absolutely DELIGHTED,
> Before long you'll soon be united,
> ...


Chagall's Mom, I love your rhyme! Thank you! We are so excited, too!


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

*Yeah!*

Hi Skye,
The first thing I saw this morning was your post and I 've never been so excited to click on a post ever before! I am _sooo _thrilled for you and your family.

I looked for a poodle rescue for two years and none came up, close to home anyway, but I would have taken the risks that come with a rescue. Except the one 5 yr old that disliked men, that one I had to let go, since I live with 3 men, LOL. Anyway, I see that you are ready to "go for it" and thankfully you will be Gus's saviour. 

For your own peace of mind, please consider health insurance. I am sure that other's have researched pet insurance and may have some input as well but I found "PetPlan" to be my best choice. 

Congratulations:dancing2:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations on the little guy.

Love rescues they are so special


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Skye! Congrats on the new pup! You must be so excited... I just want to share than 6 to 9 months was a very challenging time for us. Jäger went from this sweet, smart little guy to just naughty, naughty all the time! He had a regression in potty training too. When you bring this guy home, treat him like a baby and set up some clear firm boundaries with the house rules and interactions with your kids. Jäger is back to being a very sweet, very good boy most of the time now.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Hi Skye! Congrats on the new pup! You must be so excited... I just want to share than 6 to 9 months was a very challenging time for us. Jäger went from this sweet, smart little guy to just naughty, naughty all the time! He had a regression in potty training too. When you bring this guy home, treat him like a baby and set up some clear firm boundaries with the house rules and interactions with your kids. Jäger is back to being a very sweet, very good boy most of the time now.


Thank you, PaddleAddict. I remember reading that this is a very challenging time with the pups! I am planning on crating him/tethering him/confining him, as he gets the hang of housebreaking and house rules. OOOOH, it's going to be quite a ride!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi friends! Just spent quite a long time speaking with Auggie's foster "mother." She works at the veterinary clinic. She and her husband are fostering 2 of the rescues right now. Landon, soon to be Auggie, is a breeder surrender. The breeder couldn't sell him, and she agreed to take him. His mother is a parti, his father, a red. She expects him to be a light apricot or cream as an adult.

She told me a lot about his habits and personality. He has started on his housebreaking, but, of course, at this age and in a new house, I will start from scratch. She said he is very intelligent, and needs to have something to do, or he will find something to do, or chew. She expects him to grow out of the chewing, as long as we are working with him. She thinks as an adult, he would make an excellent therapy dog. His heart and knees are good. No testing on the eyes. 

After talking with her, I feel really good about this decision. We will meet him next Saturday!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Honestly, I've seen a lot of rescues charge more for puppies. I don't think it is a shady practice. Other rescues charge more for small or more desirable breeds. And I've noticed with rescues run out of vets, at least in our area, their descriptions aren't always as involved as an independent rescue because they are also running their clinic and just don't have the time to put in to their petfinder page.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Purple Poodle said:


> What all do you know about this rescue? Their profile on Petfinder is very vague, no website just an email. They are charging a lot of money for "rescued" dogs and why is the fee $75 more for puppies? I can barley get a $20 adoption fee. Who is the other puppy with him? Whats his back story? Something about this is rubbing me that wrong way hwell:
> 
> Anyway, he is a cutie.


Our dedicated poodle rescue is as legitimate as they come, and they also charge more for puppies. Here's what they say:

ADOPTION FEE: Services to care for sick and injured animals are not cheap and require a lot of time, effort and money. There is an adoption fee ranging from $50 to $500 for our poodles and mixes. As you can imagine our incoming dogs have every imaginable illness and injury and we make sure to get them healthy and in an adoptable state. In addition, all of our dogs are spay/neutered, have shots, grooming and microchip. Our funding system is called "averaging". Your adoption fee not only helps support your rescue dog, but also helps the medically needy and older dogs. One dog may only cost us $100 in Vet. services while another may cost us $2,000 or more. Old dogs are less and our puppies, standards and standard mixes are usually $500, with the average adoption for mini's and toy's fee being $300 - $350.​
Check them out at the Southern California Poodle Rescue website. I was just there to pick up Beau from our groomer, Madeline, who runs the rescue with her husband Brad, who is one of the best vets around. Some of the stories about their work are just heartbreaking, and wonderful, too. Little Sassy and Bella are much cuter in person (of course) - must resist!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Purple Poodle said:


> What all do you know about this rescue? Their profile on Petfinder is very vague, no website just an email. They are charging a lot of money for "rescued" dogs and why is the fee $75 more for puppies? I can barley get a $20 adoption fee. Who is the other puppy with him? Whats his back story? Something about this is rubbing me that wrong way hwell:
> 
> Anyway, he is a cutie.


I shared some of PP's unease about this rescue. The prices are absolutely in line with those of other rescues. But usually rescues wind up with a number of adults and oldies who a)require a lot more vet care and b)sit forever in foster care waiting to be adopted. The prices for younger dogs help subsidize the older and sicker ones. 

I don't mean to rain on your parade, Skye. The puppy looks adorable.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Our dedicated poodle rescue is as legitimate as they come, and they also charge more for puppies. Here's what they say:
> 
> ADOPTION FEE: Services to care for sick and injured animals are not cheap and require a lot of time, effort and money. There is an adoption fee ranging from $50 to $500 for our poodles and mixes. As you can imagine our incoming dogs have every imaginable illness and injury and we make sure to get them healthy and in an adoptable state. In addition, all of our dogs are spay/neutered, have shots, grooming and microchip. Our funding system is called "averaging". Your adoption fee not only helps support your rescue dog, but also helps the medically needy and older dogs. One dog may only cost us $100 in Vet. services while another may cost us $2,000 or more. Old dogs are less and our puppies, standards and standard mixes are usually $500, with the average adoption for mini's and toy's fee being $300 - $350.​
> Check them out at the Southern California Poodle Rescue website. I was just there to pick up Beau from our groomer, Madeline, who runs the rescue with her husband Brad, who is one of the best vets around. Some of the stories about their work are just heartbreaking, and wonderful, too. Little Sassy and Bella are much cuter in person (of course) - must resist!



Thank you for posting this. I went to your rescue's website, and am teary eyed over the "dumpster dogs." It makes me sick! Thank God for the rescues!

And, I don't feel anyone is raining on my parade. I count on this forum for good information. It's hard to look at the whole picture when you are so EXCITED! But, very necessary.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I was thinking this might be a breeder surrender. I see it happen more with standards because of the large litters. But good for you, and I am very excited for you!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck, happy to see a puppy found its way into your lives, I know you've been waiting for the right one and the right time. We'll be wanting lots of pics you know!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats!!! 
If you would like to learn how to clicker train a dog then I recommend: YouTube - kikopup's Channel
She is awesome, i know you'll like her. 
If not, I think they give training classes at petsmart...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats on your new puppy..hoping you and your family have many years of happiness together


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I am spending the evening relaxing, my son went to bed early. One of my last evenings I will spend relaxing in awhile....LOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Skye said:


> I am spending the evening relaxing, my son went to bed early. One of my last evenings I will spend relaxing in awhile....LOL!


You are going to have such a blast! You will not even care what is on TV for weeks. Wishing you a long, long time of joy and good health with your fur baby!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I just came across your post putting your poodle desires into the world...not two weeks later all your poodle dreams are about to come true!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Puppies are wonderful time wasters - you have no time to relax, you have to get life, house, yard, children, etc sorted before he arrives, because once he does he will absorb all your waking hours (and some supposedly sleeping ones, too)!

I don't think people intend to rain on your parade - perhaps more of a reminder that it is always wise to take an umbrella, just in case. 

Really looking forward to the photos - but remember he will need a bit of quiet time when he first arrives. It is easy to forget in the excitement, with everyone wanting to visit to meet the new family member.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

You are all the best! I love this forum. I am going to post something I shared WAY back. Almost a year ago, I started researching breeds for our family. My first thought was POODLE, because I had my mini as a child. My husband needed some convincing! I needed a kid friendly, allergy friendly breed. I spent a lot of time on the Havanese forum, too, before I settled on a poodle, and convinced my husband.

This is something written by a member on the Havanese forum. (I have permission to cross-post.) This is in response to a question I asked about puppies and children. It is HILARIOUS, and, a good reminder of what I'm in for! 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Leah 
"Havaese are small for young children, they're more of a lap dog for adults."


LAP DOG????!!! Mojo CAN be a lap dog, but he is mainly a rough and tumble whirling dervish, hardy, strong, tough and ready for as serious play as any child could want.

Back to the original subject...the best news I can give you is that by the time the puppy is old enough that you can begin to relax about things, you won't remember how incredibly hard it all was!

My grandaughter lives with us, and she was 4 months shy of her 2nd birthday when Mojo the nine week old wild man came home. Constant vigilance isn't too hard to maintain considering you will be running around every waking moment trying to keep things halfway under control. Actually, forget about control, you won't have much...

Maybe (I hope) you'll get a calmer pup than we got, but Mojo seldom had a waking moment that didn't include his sharp puppy teeth snapping at anything within range. I will say that for some reason, Mojo never put a scratch on my granddaughter, while we were bloodied everywhere. He did, however, jump and bite at her clothes, hair and anything else remotely attached to her. Here are some of the highlights you will have to look forward to:

1. The puppy will adore diapers, either clean or dirty. There couldn't be anything more messy when shredded.
2. The puppy will be unable to distinguish between his toys and the toddler's. You will hear constant anguished cries of, "No, MINE!!!!" Expect a few of your toddler's favorite toys to be destroyed, or at least muddied beyond hope.
3. If you are toilet training and using a potty, DO NOT LET THE PUPPY IN THE BATHROOM IF YOUR TODDLER IS POOPING. Trust me, this can go badly.
4. The toddler will likely not be gentle with the puppy, and may be jealous of the attention this new "sibling" is getting. Do not underestimate the danger to the puppy. Do not even think about letting the baby pick up the puppy. My granddaughter had been wonderful with our 15 year old mutt, but the puppy was a whole different deal.
5. The toddler will want to eat, and will succeed in eating, the puppy's food, and vice versa. Feed a human grade food. The toddler will want to play in the puppy's water dish, or even pick it up and dump it out.
6. The toddler's needs and the puppy's needs will be in constant conflict. The puppy will bark and wake your toddler from her nap, or when you have just spent ten minutes very carefully extracting the child from the car seat without waking her up, have successfully gotten her through the door to the house and are just about to gently lay her down in her bed. 
7. Any toddler eating or play activity will need to be above the puppy's reach, unless you are using an x-pen. We didn't do this, maybe we should have.
8. I didn't notice if your 2-year-old was a girl or boy, but expect that any hair scrunchies or other adornments will be among the puppy's favorite hit-and-run targets.
9. Everyone will tell you to never chase the puppy. You will chase the puppy. Often. 
10. You will have to keep the baby's shoes out of reach. This won't work. You will spend time searching the back yard for the left shoe of the pair that is the only one your toddler will agree to wear to pre-school.
11. You will be late to pre-school, because as you were ready to head out the door, the puppy grabbed A, B or C and you HAD to get it back.
12. You will read many suggestions on how to keep control of the challenges of having a puppy and a toddler simultaneously, and you will think you can just have a well organized set-up and firm rules and strict discipline and training for the puppy and the child, and it will all be fine. It won't. It will be chaos much of the time, and you will be harried and frazzled and exhausted, and you will wonder, a couple of weeks into the deal, how you could have so badly underestimated the challenge you were taking on.
13. After the first 4 months, it will all begin to get easier, and by the time the puppy is 8 months old you will have mostly forgotten the crazy early weeks and months.

But...you will have lovely moments shared between toddler and puppy, hilarious anecdotes for dinner guests, and they will adore each other. And the insanity is only a short interlude in a longer and very rewarding relationship between the puppy and his family. I would do it all again...I think...

We chose a Havanese specifically because we wanted a toy breed that was physically tough. You will have to be careful for the puppy's safety while he's small, but he will be an excellent match for your children once he's grown. 

I will have to remind Mojo, who can play hard for hours, run 2 miles with me every day (probably could do more, but I can't), and is strong as an ox, that he is a lap dog; I am still laughing over this. He will cuddle when he's tired, for a few minutes, anyway...but I think he merely puts up with it, rather than seeking it out.
__________________
Happy Mom...
of a Happy Hav 
Last edited by Moj


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Sutton Bend said:


> I just came across your post putting your poodle desires into the world...not two weeks later all your poodle dreams are about to come true!


So funny, and totally not in the way I thought it would come about. I was really wanting a retired female mini. I knew it could take awhile! But, I was also considering rescue. I even applied for a 4 year old female, and was turned down. When I read this puppy's description, I had to give it a try, even though he was a male, and a puppy! After talking with the foster "mom" for quite awhile yesterday, I am so looking forward to picking up this little guy, and working with him. I can tell she is extremely fond of him, and has high hopes for him. I remember seeing his sister on petfinder, but thinking, she is too small, and she is a puppy. He is going to be on the small side for a mini, but it was the fact that he is running around with her young kids, and the way she described his temperament that made me apply. I am still shocked that we are getting this little guy! But, in a good way.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

This is so fantastic!! Your poodle found you!

Can't wait til next week!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the description of life with a toddler and a puppy! I remember on another forum one member was getting broody as her youngest child got towards the 12 month point, and was considering a puppy. Lots of people advised her to wait a while, but it was pointing out that crawling children and not-yet-housetrained puppies don't mix well that made her change her mind!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Gus is so adorable and to be a rescue puppy, it just fantastic! He is going to love you and your family!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I'm glad you called and got more information on him. 

Regarding Adoption Fees:
Its hard to fathom getting someone to pay a $100+ adoption fee. I completely understand what goes into getting a dog ready to be adopted. It just blows my mind that I can have wonderful, small breed and even purebred dogs in foster care for months and have to resort to lowering our adoption fee to just $20 to try and help place these sweet hearts but then see so many rescues who have large fees adopting out left and right. I'm sure it has a lot to do with my area. Anyway is a sore spot with me.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations, Skye! You have been waiting so long, I am very pleased for you and your family! In a very short while you will be trying to remember what life was like before your little Gus arrived! I wish you all a long, healthy, happy life togeher!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Skye* - best of luck with your new family member : )))) ! May he be all that you wanted him to be and even exceed all of your expectations  !!! I am so happy for you !!!!

*Purple*- It definitely has to do with your area !!!! In CA one can not adopt a mutt from any rescue for less than 150 $ , at least wherever I looked in CA it was the case. That is why BYB poodles here cost 1,200 and up and well bred 2,000 to 2,800 $$$ :ahhhhh:!!!! Maybe I am fighting for the "wrong cause " LMAO and should start popping out pet-spoos en masse LOL - JK JK !!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> *Skye* - best of luck with your new family member : )))) ! May he be all that you wanted him to be and even exceed all of your expectations  !!! I am so happy for you !!!!
> 
> *Purple*- It definitely has to do with your area !!!! In CA one can not adopt a mutt from any rescue for less than 150 $ , at least wherever I looked in CA it was the case. That is why BYB poodles here cost 1,200 and up and well bred 2,000 to 2,800 $$$ :ahhhhh:!!!! Maybe I am fighting for the "wrong cause " LMAO and should start popping out pet-spoos en masse LOL - JK JK !!!!!!:bounce:


I did apply for one other rescue, that we did not get. They transport their rescues to different areas, because the average family income in their area is very low. Animals have a better chance of being adopted if they are moved.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Skye ,

You are doing a wonderful thing - giving a home to the puppy in need and that is all that matters :hug: !!!! Who cares how much rescue asks - different rescues ask different rates and it obviously varies by location A LOT. 

200 $ is really nothing comparing to what BYB's ask for the same quality of pup , so if you like the puppy and are willing to take a risk regarding some health issues that might or might not arise later- than this is the perfect puppy for you : ))))) !!!!!

Enjoy your new puppy and may you all have many, many wonderful and happy years together : ))))))


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

what wonderful news!!!! and it is so true - we don't pick our dogs, they pick us!!!! he was there in the background just waiting for you to find him!! can't wait to hear all the good news and the excitement when you get him home!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I am really happy to have found him. I had just finished reading a book of adoption stories from Petfinder. Then, I started that thread "A Diamond in the Rough" to hear some of the rescue stories from some of the members. Here is the thread:
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/9726-diamond-rough.html

Being that this little guy is a breeder surrender, and he is pretty young and happy, his story is not nearly as dramatic as some I have read! But, I have been touched by these rescues, and I am happy that Auggie will have a home with us!


----------

